# Flash Giveaway 500NMT



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

Starting over.

Bumping the amount to 500 because I feel bad for starting over.
There will be one winner. The giveaway ends in 4hrs EST time. It's currently 3:15 PM EST. Giveaway will end at 7:15 EST.

Guideline:
Comment your islander's name.
Your number is your post number. You do not have to comment this.

I will be using random.org to generate a random number. I will post the winner in the thread.

Thanks for reading and your patience.


----------



## Vadim (Jun 1, 2020)

Vadim, 1


----------



## ACNLOswald (Jun 1, 2020)

Milky


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 1, 2020)

AtomicNyx 3

Thank you for taking time out of your day to put together this diy! ^.^


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 1, 2020)

My character is Jen! Thank you for hosting!


----------



## Babo (Jun 1, 2020)

Babo from Chich!


----------



## grah (Jun 1, 2020)

Ally, thanks so much for hosting ( ꈍᴗꈍ)


----------



## mintycream (Jun 1, 2020)

8 Sumo


----------



## Snoww (Jun 1, 2020)

Snoww 
Good Luck!


----------



## Aliya (Jun 1, 2020)

Aliya from Seabrook

thanks for the giveaway again!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 1, 2020)

Alessa, 10


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 1, 2020)

Darcy , 11  this is awesome!


----------



## Snowifer (Jun 1, 2020)

12 Phoebe. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Bluesaphiria (Jun 1, 2020)

Kai, 13! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Kaey (Jun 1, 2020)

Kaey is my name  thanks for doing this!


----------



## Reploid (Jun 1, 2020)

Ray Jay


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

xara


----------



## kookey (Jun 1, 2020)

IGN: Fia


----------



## Pupperina (Jun 1, 2020)

shouldn't make people post their number since they keep putting the wrong one lol... i think posting only their name is fine since the post number is already labeled*

island rep: sharon


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

Just comment your mayor name. 
y’all are messing up again orz


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2020)

Emmaka.  Thank you for doing this!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 1, 2020)

Capri! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

This is Hilarious.

Sonic.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 1, 2020)

Ign: Edelweiss


----------



## alpacalypse (Jun 1, 2020)

islander name is kim o: thank you again~


----------



## Aquilla (Jun 1, 2020)

Violet ~ thanks for the opportunity


----------



## animal_hunter (Jun 1, 2020)

Patchy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

Michael


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Jun 1, 2020)

My name is Catherine~ 
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## LaFra (Jun 1, 2020)

Francesca. Thanks!  ^-^/


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 1, 2020)

Islander name is Tiffany! Thanks for running this!


----------



## usa-chan (Jun 1, 2020)

dalia! thanks for doing this!


----------



## CosplayKing (Jun 1, 2020)

IGN: Niku

Thank you!


----------



## Midna64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Midna from Starlow! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Jun 1, 2020)

Toto 35


----------



## Jesteroo (Jun 1, 2020)

Rhea!

Thanks for your amazing generosity!


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 1, 2020)

Tiffaney!


----------



## kellyngg (Jun 1, 2020)

Kelly, 38!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 1, 2020)

Soness

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 1, 2020)

sapphire, number 40! good luck!


----------



## jo_electric (Jun 1, 2020)

Jo, thanks for doing this


----------



## brangein (Jun 1, 2020)

Arya!


----------



## djc3791 (Jun 1, 2020)

In game name : Donna


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 1, 2020)

Insulaire


----------



## m i d o r i (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi ^.^ Thanks for the giveaway, you are awesome ! I'm Chun Mei from Midori ^.^


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (Jun 1, 2020)

Alexandra from Vegeta. Thankyou so much


----------



## Hay (Jun 1, 2020)

IGN: Hay

thanks for this! <3


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 1, 2020)

Courtney 
Thanks


----------



## asuka (Jun 1, 2020)

Tabitha


----------



## telluric (Jun 1, 2020)

Aislinn


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Steven


----------



## peachmilke (Jun 1, 2020)

Mel!


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (Jun 1, 2020)

Ben from Stinktown!


----------



## Amber~Eddy (Jun 1, 2020)

Amber~Eddy from Pigdom!


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 1, 2020)

Very generous of you, Salomé from bibouland


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 1, 2020)

Martijn from Tynsterdam


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 1, 2020)

Nanami. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## worfmaster (Jun 1, 2020)

Isabelle from Partyland.


----------



## Opal (Jun 1, 2020)

Opal, ty for doing this!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 1, 2020)

Yuki from Emerald
Thank you! 
Good luck to all other participants : )


----------



## toenuki (Jun 1, 2020)

toenuki, tysm! (decided to use my other acc, if that's allowed)


----------



## xsopants (Jun 1, 2020)

Soup


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (Jun 1, 2020)

Reira!


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2020)

It's Jules! Entering on this thread :*


----------



## Adventure9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Hannah


----------



## Ella. (Jun 1, 2020)

Ralie!


----------



## Eir (Jun 1, 2020)

Tina
(Thank you so much!  )


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jessica!
Thank you so much for doing this


----------



## nyx~ (Jun 1, 2020)

Shelby


----------



## Lady Black (Jun 1, 2020)

Sophia

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

vivian. thank you for doing this!


----------



## Soika (Jun 1, 2020)

Soika, thank you!


----------



## Fendi (Jun 1, 2020)

Nathan! How fun! Thanks for running this!


----------



## Brendies (Jun 1, 2020)

Bree 🏝


----------



## maefuwafuwa (Jun 1, 2020)

mika !! thanks for doing this :>


----------



## SourDeez (Jun 1, 2020)

SourDeez


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 1, 2020)

Parker :3 Thanks so much for doing this giveaway!!


----------



## PeachTea04 (Jun 1, 2020)

(ღ˘◡˘ღ) ♫ Patricia


----------



## seularin (Jun 1, 2020)

rin :0


----------



## Sami913 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you again! Sorry we can’t count 
Sami from IsleSchmoo


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 1, 2020)

Ellen

Thx!


----------



## stinju (Jun 1, 2020)

Jay from Ivy Basin


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 1, 2020)

claire! tysm! <33


----------



## Mowochi (Jun 1, 2020)

Sharon~! Thank you so much for doing this! 

Good luck everyone~


----------



## Wookaru (Jun 1, 2020)

Wookaru

Super generous and fun to boot! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## kuubiko (Jun 1, 2020)

aaliyah! tysm for doing this!!


----------



## Sunsena (Jun 1, 2020)

Sunsena


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sam


----------



## Rize (Jun 1, 2020)

Jen tysm!


----------



## Bowserlab (Jun 1, 2020)

Lorna


----------



## ataraxy (Jun 1, 2020)

Ismail! thanks a bunch for the opp!


----------



## courtky (Jun 1, 2020)

Courtky


----------



## sunchild (Jun 1, 2020)

priya from coventry! thanks so much for the giveaway <3


----------



## Luciaaaa (Jun 1, 2020)

Lucia from Lilac Cove - Tysm!


----------



## itzsmell (Jun 1, 2020)

itzel from lurelin!  thank u for this! : )


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 1, 2020)

Jesalyn!


----------



## Quinni (Jun 1, 2020)

Quen~


----------



## AnimalCrossing:) (Jun 1, 2020)

My villagers name is Eliza!


----------



## Pixori (Jun 1, 2020)

Island rep: Aimi! <333


----------



## manglegrove (Jun 1, 2020)

Mileena! thanks for the opportunity


----------



## SarahSays (Jun 1, 2020)

Sarah from Kapalua! Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## Melissanoelle (Jun 1, 2020)

My in game name is Melissa and my island is Wombo ! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Coconutland (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you! My IGM is Cosha


----------



## loveclove (Jun 1, 2020)

Nairobi! thanks


----------



## Barney (Jun 1, 2020)

Wow! That's a crazy prize! I'm Barney.


----------



## shawn41695 (Jun 1, 2020)

Shawn, thanks!


----------



## Merumeruki (Jun 1, 2020)

Akira


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 1, 2020)

Justin, from Olympus!


----------



## Chibiusa (Jun 1, 2020)

Mallory is my islander name!


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 1, 2020)

Eon

Thanks for hosting this


----------



## xXJessXx (Jun 1, 2020)

Jess!  Thank you


----------



## bluetortis26 (Jun 1, 2020)

Owen

Thank's so much!!


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 1, 2020)

emily from seoul, thanks for hosting this!


----------



## ekevinn (Jun 1, 2020)

Kev #114


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Jun 1, 2020)

im macy! goodluck everyone and tysm for doing this amazing giveaway!!


----------



## Onesti (Jun 1, 2020)

Oof I didn't know you started over. Alti, uwu.

(I have my villagers saying "oof" and "uwu". Lol.)


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)

Joanne, thanks for hosting


----------



## samticore (Jun 1, 2020)

in-game name is Sam. Thanks for doing a giveaway!


----------



## xTech (Jun 1, 2020)

IGN is Adam, thank you for doing this


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm Joobi from Woobi. Not sure if this is still going on but thanks for doing this.


----------



## Velo (Jun 1, 2020)

My rep's name is Kitten! :3

Thanks for the opportunity~!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Jun 1, 2020)

My rep is Alex from Orsterra!

thanks for hosting!


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

*41 minutes left *


----------



## kyasarin (Jun 1, 2020)

Gatubela! 

Thank you for doing this!  ☺


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 1, 2020)

Lauren!


----------



## byrdee (Jun 1, 2020)

Kel!

Thank you for this opportunity ;w; !!


----------



## P. Star (Jun 1, 2020)

Preston!


----------



## Laureline (Jun 1, 2020)

My islanders name is Willow. Thanks for hosting this ^^


----------



## swagdra (Jun 1, 2020)

Sandra!


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 1, 2020)

IGN: Loreley
^-^


----------



## Autbird (Jun 1, 2020)

Ign is Autbird. Thank you! c:


----------



## Taj (Jun 1, 2020)

Asian Jew, and yes I am


----------



## gominam9 (Jun 1, 2020)

Simone from Nook Isle!


----------



## MadMaddie (Jun 1, 2020)

Maddie!


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 1, 2020)

Sam! Thank you for this :')


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 1, 2020)

Rico


----------



## MonkParty (Jun 1, 2020)

My islander is Monk~


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

Closed!
Generating a winner now!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jun 1, 2020)

Bridget!
Edit: oops sorry!


----------



## aww (Jun 1, 2020)

@mayortiffany is the winner!

Thank you all for participating! I will do another giveaway soon!


----------

